# Abacos or BVI - looking for owners time early Nov



## Stanley Cup (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking for owners time in Abacos (preferably) or BVI (optional) for first week of Nov.

I can be contacted at ks8999 AT gmail DOT com


----------

